
Heliogen Achieves Solar 'Breakthrough' - cdcro
https://www.techspot.com/news/82857-heliogen-achieves-solar-breakthrough-could-replace-fossil-fuels.html
======
mdorazio
The "breakthrough" is better mirror alignment for concentrating solar plants,
with an estimated doubling of potential temperature at the focal point. I'd
like to see how this stacks up in efficiency with using modern PV panels of
the same surface area to run normal electric heating systems.

